# Game 4: Bulls @ Heat (4/29/07 1:00 ET)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Sunday, April 29th, 2007 | 1:00 ET | ABC*



*Round 1 - Game 4*







*@*










*Starting Lineups*




























​


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

All or nothing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

They better show some pride and come out playing with their maximum effort.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Two possesions, two touches for Shaq. Keep feeding him!

Hinrich down.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

no way Shaq/Dwade take a sweep.....


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

uh oh...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Scoring at this pace, we won't lose


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

damn, nice "Dime" drop by Jwill...almost


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

And 1, big fella!

Shaq/Yao get hacked that way 65% of the time


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

A Miami fan had a :whofarted :whofarted perplexed look after Gordon hit that shot


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I ran to get some food...come back we're up 8-0....i watch the next few minutes, tied at 14 now, so maybe I should just stop watching?


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

PoZ....3 ball corner pocket


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Posey 33333333333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

You know things arent going your way when Ben Wallace hits that hook shot against you.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Niccccce hustle by PoZ!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

wow AMAZING hustle play by Posey...you can't speak about how tough that play was


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

PoZ=everywhere


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

who is this Payton guy? Did we sign a new guy?


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Up High, UD!!!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a pass by Wade to UD


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

damn UD got up on that dunk! Timeout Chicago


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

No Bull player should ever complain about us drawing a charge.


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

I like it, we're finally playing loose and fun basketball.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Zo w/ the Dunk!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with 5 assists already.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade to Zo for the slam!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Your VISA was denied!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Alonzo = Ownage of Nocioni


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

PoZ=Everywhere!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Nice try Noc...not today


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

They just never miss open shots against us.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Smithian said:


> Alonzo = Ownage of *Nocioni*



NO!-cioni:lol: :lol:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

great block by Posey!

Wade great board and bucket on the other end!

Love the intensity


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Block. Miss Shot. Rebound. Lay In. I love it.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Oh my God, Walker.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

wade2shaq said:


> They just never miss open shots against us.



yeah, thats called Playoff BasketBall...every poss. matters, all those silly TO's are very important....JUST LIKE WALKER SHOWS!!!!!!!!!333333333!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:clap:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shimmy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 33333333333333333333333 to end the quarter

28-23 End of the 1st


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Zo...baby hook...good


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

nice hook by Zo!


I think it's funny watching Malik Allen guarding Zo and Shaq...I played pick-up ball at South Broward HS this summer, and had to guard him a few times.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

nice pass by Wade to Zo

Dwyane is making much better decisions today than I've seen since he came back, he's setting up plays for his teammates and let his game come to him


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

WTF is ZO doing?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Get back Zo!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

nobody helped Dwade up? thats no good


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another flop for Wallace


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Hey, Shaq, break his jaw if they are going to call a love tap.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

get a mouthpiece & you won't have that problem Ben


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I hope Shaq knocks Ben the **** out with one of those elbows cuz this **** is rediculous....if you play good D your head isn't always in Shaq's armpit waitin to get hit


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

take Kapono out please...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

nice play by Toine to force Wallace's 3rd foul...Shaq has to take over now, nobody can stop him inside


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Crap, Walker should have got that to Shaq under the basket. One 1-2 FTs instead of a dunk.


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

I hate the ABC announcers....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

mippo said:


> I hate the ABC announcers....


Yeah ABC/ESPN sucks. I think we all miss the NBC days. 

Rebounding is a major area we need to address in the offseason. It's rediculous how many times this seasaon the D has gotten stops only to have the other team grab the rebound and get 2nd chance points.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Big Shaq w/ the flush!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

we have to win these last 5 minutes, establish Shaq inside and dominate them to end the half....

we can't trade baskets here


----------



## SPIN DOCTOR (Oct 31, 2002)

Easily Chicago's worst half of basketball this series.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Dwade $$ 2 FT's


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

"Peanut Butter" throws up a prayer on sunday...not bad


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

every foul will put us at the line, we gotta hit some free throws now....


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

when did a FT become so hard to shoot? excuse me...make! shooting is the ez part according to Zo/Shaq


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

nice J by Wade


and a great no-call on Malik going over UD's back for the board


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

I don't get it. They were letting them play for the entire 1st quarter. Then when Shaq came back they started calling it soft, and now that Shaq's out of the game they're back to letting all of the contact go. Consistency? :banghead:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

How about we get Gordon's hideous mother off the screen so we can watch the game?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Deng playing an injury for a foul call????? Nooooooooooooo the Bulls wouldn't flop like that!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Gotta love that our starting PG is the worst decision maker on the floor


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

lolol...no champion would shoot FT's like these two teams today


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

It isn't possible that every shot Gordon takes involves him falling to the floor like he got hit by a truck. He's an amazing actor.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Has Eddie Jones played yet?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade with the basket AND the foul!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Halftime

HEAT 48
Bulls 44


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

wade2shaq said:


> Has Eddie Jones played yet?


No. And let's keep it that way for our sake.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The 2nd half in this series has been where we collapse and they make their run. Hopefully Miami gives it their all in the 2nd half or else they're done.


----------



## SPIN DOCTOR (Oct 31, 2002)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> It isn't possible that every shot Gordon takes involves him falling to the floor like he got hit by a truck. He's an amazing actor.


Nope, he does that all the time.

Not helping today, the Bulls have gone ice cold shooting 35% today.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I'm surprised Riles hasn't played Eddie - he has good reason not to, but usually Riles is the type of coach who stays loyal to his troops regardless of how they've played. Eddie has really given him no choice though, unless we have some foul trouble on the perimeter, I don't see Eddie playing more than 5 minutes in the 2nd half.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

here we go....24 minutes left in our season, gotta make it happen


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

If that's Shaq, that's an offensive foul without even thinking twice.......amazing how differently the game is called.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

That P.J. Brown move proved to me that Shaq is just too big. Definitely that would have been an offensive foul for Shaq.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Bulls putting PJ on Shaq to try and save Wallace from foul trouble, gotta take advantage of our size advantage there


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

If Shaq has someone do to him what Posey just did to PJ it's a charge.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Udonis hits the J, Timeout Chicago



You can't tell me if Shaq makes that move that PJ did, that it's not a quick offensive foul. That just proves the point that Shaq gets screwed over b/c of his size, you shouldn't help the undersized defender with officiating.


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

Nope, don't you listen to the announcers? That was a great no-call on the obvious flop attempt by Posey...


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

Shaq clearly gets screwed because of his size. There are so many replay's where people hold his arms that never gets called. I feel bad for him because the refs are never consistent with him.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Another flop attempt by Gordon on the drive....he's hilarious! Be a man and play basketball


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

You can tell Wade practiced his free throw shooting after the last game, he looks really solid at the line this game.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

thanks for jinxing us ABC....Wade was 8-8 before that ****


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Hinrich is so sneaky. Such a clever player. The NBA officials which would be working as Wal-Mart greeters if not for the NBA don't have a prayer against a guy that clever. Surprised that they saw that foul.


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

What gets me is that the officials don't call the over the back foul calls. They make contact from the back ALL THE TIME and it's practically never called. It's hard to rebound when the opposing team is slamming into you from behind without it ever being called.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

can we get an over the back call please? just once!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

We've decided to stop playing hard on defense again.....good timeout Riles, maybe remind the guys that if we don't stop them, we will lose and get swept


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I'm sick of this mentality that we need to take a timeout every time Chicago hits a 3 or Deng makes a midrange jumper. That's Chicago's game. We just have to play through it because Chicago always has lulls on offense where they can't score. We're just helping them out calling timeouts...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

We call a timeout and that's the garbage we put together? Great coaching!


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

Wow, they called an over the back foul call....


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Seriously, in four years has Wade ever been a postup player? Put him in the high pick and roll and let him attack the basket or bench him. I'm sick of this garbage. Turnovers are killing this team. 6 TO per game from Wade. Ugh.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

That was so blatant why did they call it?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Gordon again with a flop


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This is exactly how each 2nd half has gone.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Here goes Riles wasting all of our timeouts again


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Another timeout. In a close game I hope burning these timeouts needlessly doesn't kill us at the end.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

I can't wait till next year when the refs will likely be able to give out technicals for flopping.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Nocioni with the push in the back on Mourning. Disgusting.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

no effort to get a hand in Duhon's face on that shot.....I guess getting swept doesn't mean anything to these guys pride


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

adam said:


> Nocioni with the push in the back on Mourning. Disgusting.


See, UD did it to a guy that was smaller than him, while Nocioni did it to a guy that's bigger than him, so I guess that makes it OK?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Flash is the Future said:


> I can't wait till next year when the refs will likely be able to give out technicals for flopping.


I seriously will donate money to the NBA if they put this in effect. There is nothing that makes me cringe worse than a blatant flop.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

OT: Dolphins draft another Samoan - Regean Mauia FB from Hawaii


----------



## harley (May 24, 2006)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Gordon again with a flop


Will you stopped with the flopping stuff. Gordon is going hard to the basket and the heat is fouling. Btw Wade will sowehow find a way to work his magic and will give his team a chance to win


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

It's not just the flopping, officials in basketball have too much power to affect the game. They've become a major factor in how a game is played and it sucks. We aren't watching the game to see the officiating.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> OT: Dolphins draft another Samoan - Regean Mauia FB from Hawaii


That guy is 6'0 300 pounds!.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

harley said:


> Will you stopped with the flopping stuff. Gordon is going hard to the basket and the heat is fouling. Btw Wade will sowehow find a way to work his magic and will give his team a chance to win


As my good friend Hubie Brown says, "it's an obvious call". Gordon drives and throws his body to the floor almost every time just trying to get a call. It's pathetic basketball. I really do hope the NBA puts in the no-flopping rule.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

damn Zo we needed you to finish that....hit these FTs


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Anybody see Wade shoot a 3 pointer with 20 seconds left on the shot clock? The magic just isn't there. I was hoping for a miracle but it's just too much to ask of one guy. His injury is just too much to overcome.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Unbelievable


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

The stupid decisions have killed us down the stretch just about every game...


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Bulls don't need a post scorer if they shoot like this every series. Unfortunately for us, they can't, and we're bearing the brunt of a hot shooting series by the Bulls. They've got 14 points in the paint, and we've got 42. Nothing you can do about those last few shots though. That's good D.


----------



## harley (May 24, 2006)

Gordon slips,slide and fall alot any way. That why he make alot of turnovers. Like I said earier it must me the shoes.


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

You can tell Wade just doesn't have it. He's trying to put the team on his shoulders and carry them, but it's just not there. The freak injury sucks, he needs more time to get back to his normal form and drawing the Bulls in round 1 is really hurting us playing injured.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

harley said:


> Will you stopped with the flopping stuff. Gordon is going hard to the basket and the heat is fouling. Btw Wade will sowehow find a way to work his magic and will give his team a chance to win


I think that was the time he flopped on GP. There's been too many of them for me to keep them all straight, but I'm pretty that was the one to which he was referring.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Where's the goaltend? If you're gonna punch something Zo, make it the ref who made that call instead of the basket.


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

Where was the contact on that foul on Mourning, looked like a clean block...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

another phantom call....Zo didnt touch him


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

No respect! What a beautiful block. What a joke of a call. I'm ready to go out with that image in my head. It sums up the entire series so perfectly.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Shaq gets hammered when Ben just got breathed on. One of them got a call. It wasn't Shaq...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

big 3 by Kapono! that takes some big time confidence to shoot the 2nd time after you just missed on that possession


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> big 3 by Kapono! that takes some big time confidence to shoot the 2nd time after you just missed on that possession


Yeah, but I don't think he's ever missed two open 3 pointers in a row in his life, so confidence is no problem.


----------



## harley (May 24, 2006)

Flash is the Future said:


> I think that was the time he flopped on GP. There's been too many of them for me to keep them all straight, but I'm pretty that was the one to which he was referring.


What a game. Morning is have a good game. Gordon and Wade owns the 4th quater


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

As much as it hurts me to say it, we can't break the bank on Kapono this offseason. We have to be able to resign Wright next year in case he emerges. If Wade can run the point we could always do a Wade, Kapono, Wright lineup but I doubt Wade wants to go back to that. After his rookie year he said he didn't want to do it again.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

we give up a bucket here and we're fried


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

That's fitting. Hinrich with the uber-flop.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Ben Wallace just hammered Posey, geez. Over the back please?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

What an ugly flop. How do players get calls like that? It makes me sick.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

If Shaq misses these it's as good as a turnover...

God free throws hurt us.


----------



## harley (May 24, 2006)

Wade and Gordon owns the 4th quarter


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

haha what a great job by Hinrich...it's amazing that all you have to do in the NBA is flop to play defense


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

Nice push out on Posey with no call.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

adam said:


> Ben Wallace just hammered Posey, geez. Over the back please?


Maybe we should start flopping too :whoknows:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Shaq misses them when they count. Posey is all over the place!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Flashy new rule to improve scoring. Ben Gordon just made a nice play. Oh well, I don't like it but I'll take it.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Once again. That's why flagrant fouls are part of the game Bulls fans.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Ben Wallace is a freaking huge guy. The refs can't allow him to just chop, push, grab people on offensive boards. It's ridiculous.


----------



## harley (May 24, 2006)

Deng for the steal, layup and a foul.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

wade2shaq said:


> Maybe we should start flopping too :whoknows:


Posey's tried, and they're all 'no calls' when he does it. I'm afraid, we're just not on their level when it comes to flopping.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

why Wade didn't put Deng on his *** is beyond me....you make a soft foul and he gets the and-one.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> why Wade didn't put Deng on his *** is beyond me....you make a soft foul and he gets the and-one.


A healthy Wade probably gets that block with the left hand. Unfortunately, he's not healthy and his instincts say go for the block.


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

We're in a lot of trouble now. Normally Wade takes over right now but he can't do it due to injury and I don't think we have anybody that can without him.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> why Wade didn't put Deng on his *** is beyond me....you make a soft foul and he gets the and-one.


Our season ended on February 21.


----------



## harley (May 24, 2006)

Shaq and Wade cant beat the bulls by their self. Someone else have to step up


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Game


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wade should've flopped on that last play. He's not getting the call when Hinrich hits him if he doesn't hit the ground.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

so you're telling me Shaq didnt get fouled by Big Ben on the floor??? Priceless


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Why WAde doesnt drive the ball more makes me nuts


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Wallace has been making his FT's


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

We should just run a bunch of screens for Kapono and let him shoot threes..Boy was this year embarrasing..Wade stinks man he cannot even hold on to the freakin ball


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

we can't win 8 on 5...it's terrible to say it but 3 out of the last 4 games have been widely biased towards Chicago in the officiating


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Wade absoulte stunk this year


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> we can't win 8 on 5...it's terrible to say it but 3 out of the last 4 games have been widely biased towards Chicago in the officiating


Shameful. 

You should be mad at your team for not having pride.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Big Ben hitting 7 in a row=death.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

A 5 pt. lead and you start fouling with 2+ minutes left? Did they decide that in one of their many stupid timeouts?! What a way to go out, by giving the other team the ball and letting them beat you. Guess controlling your own fate is something too exhausting for these guys.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I want to cry


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Jamel Irief said:


> Shameful.
> 
> You should be mad at your team for not having pride.


I'm more mad at the Bulls for being a bunch of flopping pussies.


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

That's 2 out of the last 3 years we've been eliminated due to injury.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

oh believe me i know that we've had no pride...but there's been plenty of cases in this series that have just been rediculous fouls called or missed both ways. You can't overcome being undermatched when you're playing 8 on 5.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> oh believe me i know that we've had no pride...but there's been plenty of cases in this series that have just been rediculous fouls called or missed both ways. You can't overcome being undermatched when you're playing 8 on 5.


If it was a seven game series though you can throw some blame at the refs. But not in a sweep. Refs aren't that powerful.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Wade absoulte stunk this year


??? He's injured! I don't blame you for forgetting, not once did a single announcer mention that Wade probably shouldn't even have come back but he did.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Again, Championship compsure. They've had it, they've been unbendable, usually like last year we were hte team when the other teams made a run Wade would come back at them, or he'd drive and kick it out. They've done it this year.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

adam said:


> ??? He's injured! I don't blame you for forgetting, not once did a single announcer mention that Wade probably shouldn't even have come back but he did.


Yeah well he stunk, i dindt say he had no excuse. But in a way he didnt.
Blaming Reffing and inuries to losses are all signs of Weakness and bad teams.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I won't watch anymore basketball this postseason just like I didn't watch after the Heat lost to Detroit in 04. But without a doubt I'll be quietly rooting for Detroit over these guys. I respect them for beating us, but by no means will I ever root for them.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

I'm not going to blame the refs for the entire thing. They sucked in game 1, 2 & 3 were good for the most part outside of the flops, but they seemed decent this game.

We had no hunger in this. We need to blame the lack of passion, and horrible passes, and rebounding, and defense, before we blame the refs.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

We needed to utilize Earl Barron, Chris Quinn and Dorell Wright more....they could've made the difference we needed


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Yeah well he stunk, i dindt say he had no excuse. But in a way he didnt.
> Blaming Reffing and inuries to losses are all signs of Weakness and bad teams.


Blaming injuries is an excuse when you rehab back instead of surgery and are limited physically? I think not. I would love to see Chicago sweep San Antonio if Duncan was injured or sweep Phoenix if Nash was injured. Of course then everyone would blame it on injury.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JWill's struggles throughout this series killed us as well. He was such a big part of our success last year and because he was struggling hitting shots and making decisions, we had to go with Wade at the point. And our decision making at the end of game 1, 3 and 4 killed us.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

wade2shaq said:


> JWill's struggles throughout this series killed us as well. He was such a big part of our success last year and because he was struggling hitting shots and making decisions, we had to go with Wade at the point. And our decision making at the end of game 1, 3 and 4 killed us.


Yeah, we need to get a new PG next year, one whos consistant w/ threes too, like DJ but DJ was horrible at defense


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

wade2shaq said:


> JWill's struggles throughout this series killed us as well. He was such a big part of our success last year and because he was struggling hitting shots and making decisions, we had to go with Wade at the point. And our decision making at the end of game 1, 3 and 4 killed us.


williams was nowhere to be found. EJ was a ghost. 

im really looking forward to next season.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

wade2shaq said:


> JWill's struggles throughout this series killed us as well. He was such a big part of our success last year and because he was struggling hitting shots and making decisions, we had to go with Wade at the point. And our decision making at the end of game 1, 3 and 4 killed us.


I think that it was free throws more than anything. Two missed free throws is the equivalent of a turnover/defensive stop for Chicago. Look at all the extra turnovers from missed free throws.


----------



## harley (May 24, 2006)

Iam shocked. I cant believe the Heat just got swept. After the Allstar break the Heat looked like one of the top 3 teams in the East. Even without Wade the heat whoop on the Pistons,Cavs and even blown Bulls out by 3o somthing points.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

adam said:


> I think that it was free throws more than anything. Two missed free throws is the equivalent of a turnover/defensive stop for Chicago. Look at all the extra turnovers from missed free throws.


That was just one of many reasons as to why we lost this series. This team always struggles with free throw shooting but in the past we were able to overcome the misses with our efficiency on offense. Something we just didnt have on offense.


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

if the Heat have to blame anything, they have to look squarely at themselves. they shot themselves in the foot repeatedly by missing free throws all throughout all 4 games of this series.

I cannot even believe some of you would suggest the refs had anything to do with the Heat losing game 4 in particlar. to me, it looked the like the Heat got the benefit of the ref 8 times out of 10 -- not to mention how many times did the Bulls drive the lane, get fouled, and nothing was called.

honestly, on a day like this when Chicago was shooting less than 40% from the floor - and the Heat STILL can't take control of the game - you've gotta look at yourselves for coming up short.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Anyone who blames the referees is an idiot and is no better than the fools who blame the referees for the Heat's championship last year.


----------



## PeteMyers (Nov 9, 2005)

I dont think I have ever witnessed someone whine as much as shaq_diesel. He is a moderator?? Thats sad...Let me ask you this question...what is worse..trying to take a charge..which is in the normal flow of the game..OR CHASING BEN WALLACE AROUND THE COURT WITH 2 AND A HALF MINUTES LEFT JUST SO YOU CAN FOUL HIM. WHAT IS MORE PATHETIC?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

PeteMyers said:


> I dont think I have ever witnessed someone whine as much as shaq_diesel. He is a moderator?? Thats sad...Let me ask you this question...what is worse..trying to take a charge..which is in the normal flow of the game..OR CHASING BEN WALLACE AROUND THE COURT WITH 2 AND A HALF MINUTES LEFT JUST SO YOU CAN FOUL HIM. WHAT IS MORE PATHETIC?


I'd vote for none of the above. They weren't trying to take charges. They were trying to fall down and get the call. But overall, I'd say Big Ben running away from UD is the most pathetic. He might've been making his FTs, but he was obviously trying to avoid taking them.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

PeteMyers said:


> I dont think I have ever witnessed someone whine as much as shaq_diesel. He is a moderator?? Thats sad...Let me ask you this question...what is worse..trying to take a charge..which is in the normal flow of the game..OR CHASING BEN WALLACE AROUND THE COURT WITH 2 AND A HALF MINUTES LEFT JUST SO YOU CAN FOUL HIM. WHAT IS MORE PATHETIC?


I suppose since I'm a moderator I'm not supposed to be a fan? The same things I'm seeing are the same thing other Heat fans are watching. I don't feel like we got a fair shake in this series from an officiating standpoint, but is that why we lost this series? No, we didn't play well enough as a team to win a 7 game series, or even a game.

You can PM me if you have any other issues with me, thanks.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Flash is the Future said:


> I'd vote for none of the above. They weren't trying to take charges. They were trying to fall down and get the call. But overall, I'd say Big Ben running away from UD is the most pathetic. He might've been making his FTs, but he was obviously trying to avoid taking them.



I think he was trying to avoid stopping the clock. At that point, time is much more valuable.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Could we delete all these Bull-Heat threads and act like it never happened?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Chops said:


> I think he was trying to avoid stopping the clock. At that point, time is much more valuable.


Good point. Didn't think about it like that.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Smithian said:


> Could we delete all these Bull-Heat threads and act like it never happened?


Not a bad idea at all.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I concur. I am so depressed


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Dee-Zy said:


> I concur. I am so depressed


Hey, at least we've already got one!

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/k68g28aLan4"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/k68g28aLan4" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

here's my take on todays game and the entire series. zo's block on wallace was great, sad to see it called a foul though. that's how the series and the year went, we just couldn't get into a flow without something bad happening.

besides the obvious bad calls, we could and should have overcome that. if we played the bulls in a later round, the outcome would have been alot different. the first round should have been a tune-up. instead we got stuck with, in all honestly, the toughest opponent we played last year in the playoffs. 

i think riles failed to make the adjustment to a smaller quicker line-up. the bulls cannot be outpowered, if you play the power game with them, ie post them up or take it strong to the hole, they clog it and fall down like dominos. the small lineup with wade/ej/pose/haslem or toine/zo was the only one i ever felt good about the whole series, and in that stretch in game 3 were blowing them away. shaq was useless. from the moment the series started, ben took him away. even today, shaq faked with his elbow and ben threw back his head as if he were hit. shaq then turned into ben and ben fell to the floor. he never had any intention of defending shaq and no adjustments were made. ben crashed into wade going for an offensive rebound and wade just took the hit instead of falling down to draw the foul. over and over, they got away with contact trying to tip offensive rebounds and we did nothing to put a stop to it. when we tried it, they fell down and got the call. it's their fault they didnt adjust to the style of play.

wade was terrible pretty much the whole series but he has an excuse. shaq and zo should be ashamed though, to shoot the way they did at the free throw line. every time shaq got to the line it was in essence, a turnover - seriously, we were never in the bonus early in the period so what good did it do? wade is supposed to attack but again, he had an excuse, he didnt have his explosive first step.

i like the team we have, i only wish dorrell would have become more of a fixture in the rotation because he would have given the bulls fits with those long arms. gary needs to retire and we should try to get keyon back. this year we simply sucked at PG, and for the first time in a while.


----------



## harley (May 24, 2006)

PeteMyers said:


> I dont think I have ever witnessed someone whine as much as shaq_diesel. He is a moderator?? Thats sad...Let me ask you this question...what is worse..trying to take a charge..which is in the normal flow of the game..OR CHASING BEN WALLACE AROUND THE COURT WITH 2 AND A HALF MINUTES LEFT JUST SO YOU CAN FOUL HIM. WHAT IS MORE PATHETIC?


cosign


----------



## harley (May 24, 2006)

Smithian said:


> Could we delete all these Bull-Heat threads and act like it never happened?


Pathetic.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

harley said:


> cosign


Don't make your fellow Bulls posters look bad :naughty:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

harley said:


> Pathetic.


i think that was more of an expression than an actual statement.

enjoy your teams success to the 2nd round. cuz thats as far as theyll go.


----------



## SPIN DOCTOR (Oct 31, 2002)

Thanks Heat fans... I think you have been great the whole series.

You still have 2 superstars that any team would love to have, and I feel Udonis is VERY solid and underutilized. Riles will revamp the roster and you guys will be back stronger next year.



Gio305 said:


> enjoy your teams success to the 2nd round. cuz thats as far as theyll go.


Gio - Lay off it, you dont know that, it can make you look bad later. The Bulls owned the Pistons this year, and its not a great match up for Detroit... so ya never know.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Philo (Feb 13, 2003)

Flash is the Future said:


> I'm more mad at the Bulls for being a bunch of flopping pussies.


Are you a cartoon character? Flop this, flop that. The Heat were simply out-classed by a better team, it happens.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Philo said:


> Are you a cartoon character? Flop this, flop that. The Heat were simply out-classed by a better team, it happens.


Yeah they got beat. Bulls were the better team. However, it doesn't change the fact that they're a bunch of flopping pansies.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

SPIN DOCTOR said:


> Gio - Lay off it, you dont know that, it can make you look bad later. The Bulls owned the Pistons this year, and its not a great match up for Detroit... so ya never know.
> 
> Thanks guys!


I have to disagree with that. The Bulls are an excellent match up for Detroit. The things we were able to do against Miami we're not going to be able to do against Detroit.

It'll be a tough series. We'll see what happens. Detroit is scary right now.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

SPIN DOCTOR said:


> Gio - Lay off it, you dont know that, it can make you look bad later. The Bulls owned the Pistons this year, and its not a great match up for Detroit... so ya never know.
> 
> Thanks guys!


of course no one knows for sure. but its the same thing as making a prediction (pistons in 6). either way i say it, the bulls arent going further than the 2nd round.

and trust me, dont go too much by regular season records.


----------

